# Looking for some MxM stuff.



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm fine with pretty much whatever and would love to roleplay.


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

For anyone's who interested, my discord is Mordorscrub #1449


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> I'm fine with pretty much whatever and would love to roleplay.


Your age? (I'm not into minors.)


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

I am 21 years old. Born New Years day, 1996.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> I am 21 years old. Born New Years day, 1996.


Hmm..., what are you into? Fetishes? What is your fursona? Mine is a blue/white dragonborn and I mostly like vore, (soft, but still it can be a 50/50 fatal chance!


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

My fursona is a coyote cowboy. As for fetishes, I'm into domination and things of that sort of nature. As for vore, can't really say I've ever experimented with it before.


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

Of course, I could always give it a try...I did say I was open to pretty much whatever.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> My fursona is a coyote cowboy. As for fetishes, I'm into domination and things of that sort of nature. As for vore, can't really say I've ever experimented with it before.


Do you have an image of your fursona??


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

No, sorry. My art skills aren't very good.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

dragonmasterlover69 said:


> Do you have an image of your fursona??


If not, I may have a few friends that can draw it fur you, (I actually write graphic short stories of *that nature*) but not good at drawing, myself.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

dragonmasterlover69 said:


> If not, I may have a few friends that can draw it fur you, (I actually write graphic short stories of *that nature*) but not good at drawing, myself.


Sorry my texting slow but I have an old crappy 3g phone, I need to get a new one


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

Kewl, maybe I look into it. How do you purpose we Rp? Over discord, pm's, carrier pigeon?

Don't worry about the phone thing, mine sucks ass too.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

dragonmasterlover69 said:


> Sorry my texting slow but I have an old crappy 3g phone, I need to get a new one


Anywayyy, describe him and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, he stands at about 6'1 and weighs in at about 190 pounds (which is pretty average). He has tan fur with a few white splotches here and there while his eyes are an amber color. He usually walks around in sterotypical cowboy get up. Spurs, cowboy hat, and of course chaps. He's pretty roughed up too from getting kicked by horses every now and again or catching a stray horn from a bull.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

dragonmasterlover69 said:


> Anywayyy, describe him and I'll see what I can do!


Would you like to meet somewhere perhaps, I could show you my (cave) studio apartment and my *territory of the humans land?*


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

Hm...studio apartment works. Either that, or he can come to the ranch.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> Well, he stands at about 6'1 and weighs in at about 190 pounds (which is pretty average). He has tan fur with a few white splotches here and there while his eyes are an amber color. He usually walks around in sterotypical cowboy get up. Spurs, cowboy hat, and of course chaps. He's pretty roughed up too from getting kicked by horses every now and again or catching a stray horn from a bull.


Lol so like a Dalmatian/coyote anthromorph?


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty much lol


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

If you'd like, we can dicuss this over discord or something. That way, crappy phone won't be so crappy.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> Hm...studio apartment works. Either that, or he can come to the ranch.


Hmm, out in the country land, where, when, because that's just my style, I'm just stuck in the damn city cause I'm to broke as fuck most the time to afford that kind of lifestyle. (I'm somewhere in Oregon.)


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> If you'd like, we can dicuss this over discord or something. That way, crappy phone won't be so crappy.


What is discord anyway cause I don't have any of that stuff like Facebook/ Twitter/ or any of the other ones.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

dragonmasterlover69 said:


> What is discord anyway cause I don't have any of that stuff like Facebook/ Twitter/ or any of the other ones.


And I hate to say it but I don't have phone service currently, using someone's wifi, maybe next month but I'll probably have to get a different phone account, but hopefully I'll keep the same account with fa as" dragonmasterlover69"


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

Discord is a private messenging app that works really well. There's almost no delay between messages.


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

Also, about the whole city thing, it doesn't bother me too much. I feel like my character can be a bit flexible in the sense that he can be in most places.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> Also, about the whole city thing, it doesn't bother me too much. I feel like my character can be a bit flexible in the sense that he can be in most places.


Do you live in the country or city? where I'm in is cottage grove, Oregon, US.


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

City. But like I said, I'm open to either.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> City. But like I said, I'm open to either.


Would you mind telling me your* location info*?? If it's okay that is, no pressure, sorry if I'm being to open.


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm in cali, but that's about as much as I'll say. Shall we get back to RP discussion now?


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

Quizen said:


> I'm in cali, but that's about as much as I'll say. Shall we get back to RP discussion now?


The mighty dragonborn had just used his dragonmagick to fully shape shift into full dragon form, the giant scalie beast just entered a ranch full of cows,bulls, and horses, but wasn't interested in beef at the moment, instead caught the sent of another, smaller creature though not knowing what it was, it filled his nostrils with ecstasy, and it's belly began to groan in hunger, locating the source of the scent, it was a small brownish coyote like creature sleeping in the barn, half naked, covered in sweat from a hard days work, passed out drunk, the dragon realized, he could take his time with this tasty treat, he walked up to the small creature, it was small enough he could definitely swallow whole in one small gulp cause it would probably take about 4 large bulls to fill him later anyway, but for now he was going to have some fun, walks up to the small creature and begins* lick lick lick*  across its bare chest covering him in saliva!!
*awake scene*


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

((I sent you a PM so we can continue on with the RP))


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 27, 2017)

I currently have a friend hanging out with me that's not a furry but seems to think that furries are normal people with normal fetishes like everyone else, what is your opinion on that, me it pisses me off!!!


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not getting involved in something like that lol. That's between you and your friend.


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

But yeah, let's keep this in the PM now. I want to get to the good stuff lol.


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 28, 2017)

Quizen said:


> But yeah, let's keep this in the PM now. I want to get to the good stuff lol.


*Growls lowly,deeply* "what's the matter little one, would you like to pet my giant dragon cock instead, it is rather big, I think it would feel really niiice on your fur, also I have the magicks to not digest you and keep you safely protected in squishy warmth, it will be extremely hot but you won't burn/ digest/ and there would be no pain at all, its just your furry hide that would feel so good cuddled in my gut also even though it will be slimy I can also generate whatever your favorite flavor and smells are instead of rancid bile/ chyme, cause I will also eat a few of your animals here but you won't be digested just the meat around you slushing you among the waste and I could regurgitate you back up or push you whole out my rear if you'd prefer that kind of exit, *growls pleasantly and begins to lick you again, you notice his member already getting erect about 3 feet, 'how big was it you thought?'


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 28, 2017)

Quizen said:


> But yeah, let's keep this in the PM now. I want to get to the good stuff lol.


 Sorry, What do you mean by pm, is it another chat site or you mean nighttime


----------



## Quizen (Aug 28, 2017)

The thing I sent you. Watch your notifications.


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Aug 31, 2017)

may we do something?


----------



## dragonmasterlover69 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lovesgivingbirth8 said:


> may we do something?


What did you have in mind? Where?


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Aug 31, 2017)

W-well I don't have anything prepared, I mean I was hoping you'd give out the ideas.


----------

